# Solved: ms life-cycle info



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

due to the fact that there is much misinformation concerning microsoft's 'end-of-life' policies, and for those not knowing HOW to check for microsoft window's and program's 'end-of-life' policy dates, i have posted this from the ms site,
NOTE: remember though, as ms does do quite a bit of seemingly 'double-talk' - you WILL have to READ the information ms provides, NOT just 'SKIM' it 
these are the current information websites:
....................................................................................................

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;en-us;lifecycle&LN=EN-US&x=20&y=10
Microsoft Support Lifecycle


> Microsoft Support Lifecycle Policy
> The Microsoft Support Lifecycle policy took effect in October 2002, and applies to most products currently available through retail purchase or volume licensing and most future release products. Through the policy, Microsoft will offer a minimum of:
> - 10 years of support (5 years Mainstream Support and 5 years Extended Support) at the supported service pack level for Business and Developer products
> - 5 years Mainstream Support at the supported service pack level for Consumer/Hardware/Multimedia products
> - 3 years of Mainstream Support for products that are annually released (for example, Money, Encarta, Picture It!, and Streets & Trips)


....................................................................................................

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/lifecycle/default.mspx
Windows Life-Cycle Policy
Published: October 15, 2002 | Updated: April 3, 2008


> Windows Desktop License Availability
> Under the Support Lifecycle policy, Windows desktop licenses are available for four years after general availability in all standard product distribution channels (e.g. direct OEM, System Builders, retail, and Volume Licensing programs via licenses or via downgrade rights). Licenses will continue to be available through downgrade rights available in Volume Licensing programs after end of general availability.


_[see attached pic]_
....................................................................................................

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/lifecycle/servicepacks.mspx
Windows Service Pack Road Map

_[see attached pic]_
....................................................................................................

See THIS PAGE for specific items ended / ending dates of support:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;[ln];lifesupsps
Lifecycle Supported Service Packs


> The Microsoft Support Lifecycle policy requires that the product's supported service pack be installed to continue to receive support (including security updates).
> 
> Service Pack Support Policy
> - When a new service pack is released, Microsoft will provide either 12 or 24 months of support for the previous service pack
> ...


----------

